# Temporarry Foster home needed for Border Collie



## ClairMa

Hi.

I have joined this forum as I have no where else to turn. I am looking for someone who can temporarily foster my border collie for 3 weeks max, until my son can come down from Manchester to pick her up.

it's a very long story, but I had to flee DV and I left my dog in the home. My eldest son then moved out with the dog but was unable to keep her on a permananet basis. However, that's now changed.

She is a very happy playful 3 1/2 year old. house trained, chipped and neutered. such a pretty girl and I do not want to rehome her. I cannot have her here with me as my landlord doesnt allow pets here.

I live in Berkshire.

Many Thanks


----------



## Cleo38

Am glad that you are now out of an abusive situation & hope you can find some help with your dog.

If no one here is able to help directly then these links may be of use to you:

Dogs Trust - Freedom Project: Helping families with pets flee domestic violence

Useful links - pet fostering

NDVF :: Pets and Domestic Abuse

Good luck, I really hope you can sort something out


----------



## ClairMa

Thank you for these links, I have tried calling some of these today. they either can't help or closed


----------



## WhippetyAmey

I'd love to, but think you may be a bit far... where in Berkshire?

Does she get on with other dogs? Is it definitely only 3 weeks max?


----------



## ClairMa

Rg7 area. Yes it's for 3 weeks as I am waiting for my son to come from Manchester to pick her up.

She is currently staying with a staff and a rottie, she gets on very well with other dogs, she just wants to play with them all the time


----------



## WhippetyAmey

ClairMa said:


> Rg7 area. Yes it's for 3 weeks as I am waiting for my son to come from Manchester to pick her up.
> 
> She is currently staying with a staff and a rottie, she gets on very well with other dogs, she just wants to play with them all the time


I think it's a bit far as I'm in the Cambridgeshire area... but if not I would love to help....

Do you have any friends she could stay with? Whats her recall like? Does she have an issues? etc?


----------



## ClairMa

I have asked friends, but no one is able to help. her recall is great  she only wets herself when she gets excited, she likes to TRY and chase cars on lead too, but I think thats in most collies. 

She is a really good dog apart from those two.

I have to pick her up from Wiltshire at 2:30pm today so she is going to be with me overnight, but my landlord will go nuts if he finds out she is here..


----------



## WhippetyAmey

ClairMa said:


> I have asked friends, but no one is able to help. her recall is great  she only wets herself when she gets excited, she likes to TRY and chase cars on lead too, but I think thats in most collies.
> 
> She is a really good dog apart from those two.
> 
> I have to pick her up from Wiltshire at 2:30pm today so she is going to be with me overnight, but my landlord will go nuts if he finds out she is here..


I would PM you but I can't as you haven't made enough posts... can you PM me? Do you drive, is there any way you could get her to cambridgeshire?


----------



## DoggieBag

As mentioned on your intro post, I have now highlighted this thread. 

So if WhippetyAmey can not assist, hopefully someone else can and will pop along here.

Hope you get it sorted asap.


----------



## PennyGC

you could try Valgrays border collie rescue, I'm surprised though that Dogs Trust can't help you :-(

VALGRAYS BORDER COLLIE RESCUE


----------



## ClairMa

PennyGC said:


> you could try Valgrays border collie rescue, I'm surprised though that Dogs Trust can't help you :-(
> 
> VALGRAYS BORDER COLLIE RESCUE


No they didn't  and I am at such a loss, just wondering what I am going to do with her now. I am not giving her up, As my Son wants her, but I have to wait for him to get the money to get from Manchester to pick her up, so she is going to a loving home... so stressed.


----------



## DoggieBag

Some what shocking that the people who are meant to be there for you in these cases, either can't or are closed today. :thumbdown:


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Okay well hopefully as long as ClairMA agrees between me and newfiesmum we can get her to us and I can look after her


----------



## delca1

I hope she agrees  If I wasn't going away this week I would have offered. Let me know if I can help out at all.


----------



## DoggieBag

ClairMA should be able to PM/be PM'd when she reaches 10 posts (I think).

Not one for encouraging newbies to spam, but I am sure an exception can be made in this case. 

ETA: What I meant by spam is for ClairMA to make 4 random posts so she can sort out stuff via PM with NM and WA.


----------



## newfiesmum

DoggieBag said:


> ClairMA should be able to PM/be PM'd when she reaches 10 posts (I think).
> 
> Not one for encouraging newbies to spam, but I am sure an exception can be made in this case.


I wouldn't call it spam if the situation is genuine. I don't mind collecting the dog and taking her up to WhipettyAmey, but I can't pay for the petrol. My car just drinks the stuff and it is a long way.


----------



## DoggieBag

newfiesmum said:


> I wouldn't call it spam if the situation is genuine. I don't mind collecting the dog and taking her up to WhipettyAmey, but I can't pay for the petrol. My car just drinks the stuff and it is a long way.


I agree, but could not think of a better word for "spam" for her to push her post count up to 10 quicker.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

It's okay, I gave her my e-mail address so she can give me some details and then I can give her my number, better than giving it out online  

But yes, spam for a good cause is acceptable!


----------



## DoggieBag

Edited my spam post, as it may of not come across how I intended.


----------



## DoggieBag

newfiesmum said:


> I wouldn't call it spam if the situation is genuine. I don't mind collecting the dog and taking her up to WhipettyAmey, but I can't pay for the petrol. My car just drinks the stuff and it is a long way.


Is there anyone in the RG7 area that could pick up the dog and meet you halfway? Saves you making the long journey yourself.

So anyone near RG7 able to help if the offer from NM and WA is accepted??????????????


----------



## WhippetyAmey

DoggieBag said:


> Edited my spam post, as it may of not come across how I intended.


Knew what ya meant


----------



## speug

sorry I can't help but it's all way too far for me this time. Hope something gets sorted and everything goes well


----------



## Colette

I'm near Berkshire, could do partway - Newfiesmum you're herts aren't you? I could probably get the dog there.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

I'd be fine with it if Newfiesmum is... 

Any help is welcome


----------



## Colette

Anyone know any contact details for newfiesmum? Would need to know fairly soon if I'm gonna be needed....

On that note, I'm a bit confiused... are we talking about today or tomorrow?


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Colette said:


> Anyone know any contact details for newfiesmum? Would need to know fairly soon if I'm gonna be needed....
> 
> On that note, I'm a bit confiused... are we talking about today or tomorrow?


I think we're talking Monday as thats when Newfiesmum can do it...

I have her telephone number... not sure if allowed to give it though?

However it is on her Pet Taxi website


----------



## Colette

Ah gotcha... monday is more difficult for me as I'm at work. 

I could potentially still do it, but I wouldn't be able to get to Reading until about 530pm.
Unless I did it before work (I work in hertfordshire so that might work) but that would mean collecting the dog at about 6am!!

Ok, I don't need to know asap then (thought it was for today for some reason) so if will keep checking back here. Let me know if I'm needed. 

Oh, and while I think of it - does the dog have a car harness / crate to travel in? As I'm dogless at the mo I don't actually have anything in the car.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Oh yeah and we can take her from any time just so ya know... as we are home all weekend and my OH is on yet another break from Uni... so is at home the whole time.


----------



## Colette

I'm off out now; I've pm'd Newfiesmum with my number so she can let me know if I'm needed any time sooner than expected, otherwise will check back here tomorrow morning.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

I thought it was today also to begin with! Glad I'm not the only one 

It depends if ClairMA can't do Monday and it needs to be sooner then we can always do it and I can meet you in Herts if Newfiesmum can't? Although that's a bit more difficult, but we can if needs be... 

Don't know what the dog 'comes with' for want of another phrase... she said she was going to pick her up at half 2 today, so she should be along here soon hopefully... I'm just waiting for an e-mail.

I think it's really great how a forum can help out people in need  makes me feel happy, especially cos so many people want to help! 

All I need to know is if she comes with food/bowls... I think Merlin has enough beds to share, we went a bit OTT!

Anyone got any good exercises/things to do with Collies? Merlin isn't quite up to that standard yet, he is only just learning stay and thats hard enough for him when the cheese looks so good!


----------



## ClairMa

Hi, Just got back from Wiltshire and picked Chase up.

I have just given her a well deserved bath and she is now wondering around playing with her toys, sniffing everything in sight 

I am going to catch up with the posts and see where I am at 

Here is a picture of Chase taken just 5 minutes ago


----------



## WhippetyAmey

ClairMa said:


> Hi, Just got back from Wiltshire and picked Chase up.
> 
> I have just given her a well deserved bath and she is now wondering around playing with her toys, sniffing everything in sight
> 
> I am going to catch up with the posts and see where I am at
> 
> Here is a picture of Chase taken just 5 minutes ago


Aww bless her, she is gorgeous!


----------



## ClairMa

She is such a pretty girl  She is laying down asleep at the minute.

I really think deep down that Cambridge is too far to drop her to you and for me to pick her up when Time is up. My car is tempremental right now and having a few issues.

I am really wanting her to stay local to me so that I can just nip 20,30 60, mins to pick her up.

Didn't realise how stressful this would be.

Yes she comes with:

Food, Food bowl, toys, lead.

She doesn't have her bed, as it had to be left in the house I left in Manchester. She will be sleeping with my Son tonight.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

ClairMa said:


> She is such a pretty girl  She is laying down asleep at the minute.
> 
> I really think deep down that Cambridge is too far to drop her to you and for me to pick her up when Time is up. My car is tempremental right now and having a few issues.
> 
> I am really wanting her to stay local to me so that I can just nip 20,30 60, mins to pick her up.
> 
> Didn't realise how stressful this would be.
> 
> Yes she comes with:
> 
> Food, Food bowl, toys, lead.
> 
> She doesn't have her bed, as it had to be left in the house I left in Manchester. She will be sleeping with my Son tonight.


Did you see what I said about Newfiesmum etc would do?

What will you do if you can't find anyone near? Its okay, we have a bed...or two


----------



## ClairMa

WhippetyAmey said:


> Did you see what I said about Newfiesmum etc would do?
> 
> What will you do if you can't find anyone near? Its okay, we have a bed...or two


I did see that yes. I read the PM's.

I don't have the money for petrol today, as I have already had to go 148 miles there and back today which costs quite a bit in a 2.2 vectra.

I don't get any money till tuesday now, and Also, I don't know how much it would cost to get her to you.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

ClairMa said:


> I did see that yes. I read the PM's.
> 
> I don't have the money for petrol today, as I have already had to go 148 miles there and back today which costs quite a bit in a 2.2 vectra.
> 
> I don't get any money till tuesday now, and Also, I don't know how much it would cost to get her to you.


Well... we're happy to help, but obviously newfiesmum would like petrol money as she says.

When does she need to be collected from you? Also, if your son is picking her up from Manchester then Cambridgeshire is closer? I don't know how anyone would feel, but how about paying newfiesmum/collette on the tuesday (bank transfer), or something?

What would you do otherwise?


----------



## DoggieBag

Just an idea, of course this is up to the people involved.

But maybe Chase could be brought back "halfway"/to within that 60 min limit when the 3 weeks are up.

Of course that would involve petrol costs etc. Just an idea. 

Maybe other PF members will spot this thread and offer to assist in some way in getting Chase from you to Cambs and back again in a sort of transport train.

Again speaking on behalf of other members here (it is of course their choice) but a few may be able to do the journey in stages.

I.e member A can get Chase from you to Herts, member B can do Herts to Beds, member C beds to Cambs. And then repeat the journey back in 3 weeks.

What is Plan B if nobody can take Chase? Are you going to risk having Chase there for 3 weeks against your landlords wishes?


----------



## WhippetyAmey

DoggieBag said:


> Just an idea, of course this is up to the people involved.
> 
> But maybe Chase could be brought back "halfway"/to within that 60 min limit when the 3 weeks are up.
> 
> Of course that would involve petrol costs etc. Just an idea.
> 
> Maybe other PF members will spot this thread and offer to assist in some way in getting Chase from you to Cambs and back again in a sort of transport train.
> 
> Again speaking on behalf of other members here (it is of course their choice) but a few may be able to do the journey in stages.
> 
> I.e member A can get Chase from you to Herts, member B can do Herts to Beds, member C beds to Cambs. And then repeat the journey back in 3 weeks.
> 
> What is Plan B if nobody can take Chase? Are you going to risk having Chase there for 3 weeks against your landlords wishes?


I don't mind driving up to an hour away from cambs, so can get to herts ish, but don't want to drive two hours there and back... but can totally do half way if someone can get from Berks to herts.


----------



## goodvic2

I can't help with transport but I will offer £25 towards petrol


----------



## WhippetyAmey

goodvic2 said:


> I can't help with transport but I will offer £25 towards petrol


Awww, really?

I don't know how ClairMA would feel about that, or newfiesmum/collette? If someone could get her from Berks to Herts then I could pick her up, I have a full tank due to having a almost week off work with a virus (fine and dandy now!), so the money isn't a bother to me, it would be nice, but I'd of spent it anyway, if that makes sense?


----------



## goodvic2

WhippetyAmey said:


> Awww, really?
> 
> I don't know how ClairMA would feel about that, or newfiesmum/collette? If someone could get her from Berks to Herts then I could pick her up, I have a full tank due to having a almost week off work with a virus (fine and dandy now!), so the money isn't a bother to me, it would be nice, but I'd of spent it anyway, if that makes sense?


Yeah no worries. Just let me know x


----------



## Cleo38

ClairMa said:


> She is such a pretty girl  She is laying down asleep at the minute.
> 
> I really think deep down that Cambridge is too far to drop her to you and for me to pick her up when Time is up. My car is tempremental right now and having a few issues.
> 
> I am really wanting her to stay local to me so that I can just nip 20,30 60, mins to pick her up.
> 
> Didn't realise how stressful this would be.
> 
> Yes she comes with:
> 
> Food, Food bowl, toys, lead.
> 
> She doesn't have her bed, as it had to be left in the house I left in Manchester. She will be sleeping with my Son tonight.


Tbh, I think you will find it difficult enough to find many places that can take her. Unfortunately there are so many dogs that are needing homes that spaces just aren't available.

The fact that you have had an offer from someone here, & people willing to pick Chase up & drive her quite a long way is a fantastic opportunity for you.

It maybe that you are unable to see her for 3wks but at least she will be safe & well cared for in a home rather than kennels.

I hope that this can be worked out as it sounds like a very generous offer 

She's a gorgeous dog btw


----------



## ClairMa

Cleo38 said:


> Tbh, I think you will find it difficult enough to find many places that can take her. Unfortunately there are so many dogs that are needing homes that spaces just aren't available.
> 
> The fact that you have had an offer from someone here, & people willing to pick Chase up & drive her quite a long way is a fantastic opportunity for you.
> 
> It maybe that you are unable to see her for 3wks but at least she will be safe & well cared for in a home rather than kennels.
> 
> I hope that this can be worked out as it sounds like a very generous offer
> 
> She's a gorgeous dog btw


Oh Don't get me wrong, I think this is fantastic, But unable to pick her up from Cambridge.

I just dont have the money as I have put it all the car today to get Chase and I also need it for work next week.. My head is going round in circles right now


----------



## WhippetyAmey

DoggieBag said:


> Just an idea, of course this is up to the people involved.
> 
> *But maybe Chase could be brought back "halfway"/to within that 60 min limit when the 3 weeks are up.
> *
> Of course that would involve petrol costs etc. Just an idea.
> 
> Maybe other PF members will spot this thread and offer to assist in some way in getting Chase from you to Cambs and back again in a sort of transport train.
> 
> Again speaking on behalf of other members here (it is of course their choice) but a few may be able to do the journey in stages.
> 
> *I.e member A can get Chase from you to Herts, member B can do Herts to Beds, member C beds to Cambs. And then repeat the journey back in 3 weeks.*
> 
> What is Plan B if nobody can take Chase? Are you going to risk having Chase there for 3 weeks against your landlords wishes?


This may be the way for the way back?


----------



## Snuggles

Is your son in a position to have Chase now?

I'm just wondering if it would be possible to sort out a transport run to get her to Manchester now and save unsettling her.

If not, ignore me but I'm happy to do a leg from anywhere around Yorkshire up to Manchester if it would help.


----------



## Cleo38

ClairMa said:


> Oh Don't get me wrong, I think this is fantastic, But unable to pick her up from Cambridge.
> 
> I just dont have the money as I have put it all the car today to get Chase and I also need it for work next week.. My head is going round in circles right now


I can understand, you must have gone through a very unsettling time recently


----------



## DoggieBag

You could also retry those links on Monday that Cleo38 posted, when they should be open.

You have a great offer here though, if the problems regarding transporting Chase can be sorted.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

I don't mean to come across rude, but I do sort of need to know whats happening? Have you had any time to think about it?

If you have any problems with me, myself, looking after her, I can always give you my number and we can have a chat on the phone and you can ask me any questions - I don't mind being grilled! 

I'll just give you a brief outline though:

I work full-time but on shifts. My OH is at University so at home all the time (well, especially for the three weeks as easter). 

I clicker train any dogs I have but doesn't matter if chase isn't.. I can do reward-based as well. 

We have a big house, and garden and lots of walks not to far away (as I've only recently found out). 

Err... not sure what else you may want to know?

Dogs can sit on furniture, but if Chase doesn't/isn't allowed, then I can keep to the same rules. 

We have wooden floors everywhere (well, tiles in the kitchen), so exciting wee wees isn't a problem 

I've had poodles (sisters allergy) my OH has had all sorts of dogs, but my cousins have collies, so used to them, and now have a whippet...


----------



## ClairMa

A transport chain sounds like a good idea, However, I don't know anyone who would take her all the way to Manchester and back.

Yes my son can have her there now but as I said, he is awaiting on money to get down here, but its just waiting to hear when he has the funds.

But anyone willing then its all kewl. But, I might just have to take the risk and keep her here but take her out if my landlord wants to come over.

I do appreciate all the help that people can give and the time that they can spare in doing this.

Clair


----------



## Pupcakes

I'll put a tenner in for petrol too if that helps. Sorry I'm down in the Bath area so driving wise cant be much help

xxx


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Hi Clair

What have you decided to do? Are you going to keep her with you until your son can collect her? 

I can't really think what else to suggest.... If it's about the money then I'm sure we could sort something out...


----------



## Twiggy

You could give Gill White at the Border Collie Spot Rescue a try. She is near Wokingham in Berkshire, so very close to Reading. If she can't take your bitch she will probably know of somebody in your area that could offer a temporary home.

*Contact Us*

For all enquiries please e-mail:
[email protected]
For personal correspondence, Gill White can be contacted at:
The White Cottage
Forest Road
Binfield
Berkshire
RG42 4ED
Tel: 01344 450206
E-mail: [email protected]
Please only ring between 11am  4pm.


----------



## Colette

Don't worry about petrol money for the Reading to Herts leg if you need me to do that; I can cover it  (the beauty of a fuel efficient car!)

Otherwise, if you do want her closer I have friends in the north london and Herts areas who may be able to foster but would need to know how she is at being left home alone. Both friends are used to dogs including pet sitting and fostering for frinds, have enclosed gardens, no other pets, but they do work.

Can ask them if you think they have potential?


----------



## ClairMa

Hi

Just woken up with a wet nose in my face  I havent even heard from my son yet so I have no idea whats happening.

I like all the ideas, and would welcome all the help given to me.

I forgot that about a year ago, I taught Chase to bark when someone was at the door and now when she hears people, she is constantly barking.

Now I have one fella at work, son on the xbox, I can concentrate on what I am doing today.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Colette said:


> Don't worry about petrol money for the Reading to Herts leg if you need me to do that; I can cover it  (the beauty of a fuel efficient car!)
> 
> Otherwise, if you do want her closer I have friends in the north london and Herts areas who may be able to foster but would need to know how she is at being left home alone. Both friends are used to dogs including pet sitting and fostering for frinds, have enclosed gardens, no other pets, but they do work.
> 
> Can ask them if you think they have potential?


Well.. I said I don't mind doing herts to cambs with no petrol money... Collette would you be able to do it again in three weeks if needs be?


----------



## DoggieBag

Another petrol donation offered in this thread - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/228332-check-out-thread.html


----------



## WhippetyAmey

DoggieBag said:


> Another petrol donation offered in this thread - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/228332-check-out-thread.html


People are just so nice.


----------



## ClairMa

I can't get over how many people are offering their hand in help.. I am so so grateful


----------



## sashski

I hope you get her a temporary home soon! I would love to help, she looks adorable but I am not suposed to have pets either  and I don't think my dad is ready to look after another dog just yet


----------



## ClairMa

Just been to the common with Chase and my other son  she met so many dogs, but just wanted to play with her ball.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Clair - Look at your visitors messages! 

(think you only get e-mail notifications if you post on a thread - hence this)


----------



## ClairMa

I am on page 6 and it won't let me read page 7.. strange.. however, I am here and just sorting out chase's stuff as Amy is picking her up


----------



## Cleo38

ClairMa said:


> I am on page 6 and it won't let me read page 7.. strange.. however, I am here and just sorting out chase's stuff as Amy is picking her up


Am so glad things worked out for you both!  :thumbsup:


----------



## DoggieBag

Glad you got things sorted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

ClairMa said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have joined this forum as I have no where else to turn. I am looking for someone who can temporarily foster my border collie for 3 weeks max, until my son can come down from Manchester to pick her up.
> 
> it's a very long story, but I had to flee DV and I left my dog in the home. My eldest son then moved out with the dog but was unable to keep her on a permananet basis. However, that's now changed.
> 
> She is a very happy playful 3 1/2 year old. house trained, chipped and neutered. such a pretty girl and I do not want to rehome her. I cannot have her here with me as my landlord doesnt allow pets here.
> 
> I live in Berkshire.
> 
> Many Thanks


i think you`d have been better off going through any one of these agencies 
What about pets | Refuge i`m not being funny or anything but you shouldnt have agreed to anything without some sort of written contract being in place regarding your dog.


----------



## LolaBoo

diablo said:


> i think you`d have been better off going through any one of these agencies
> What about pets | Refuge i`m not being funny or anything but you shouldnt have agreed to anything without some sort of written contract being in place regarding your dog.


Id have to agree here personally id have to have a written contract just for peace of mind


----------



## DoggieBag

I agree on the contract as a peace of mind factor. 

However those agencies could not help her, which shocks me.


----------



## Guest

DoggieBag said:


> I agree on the contract as a peace of mind factor.
> 
> However those agencies could not help her, which shocks me.


usually because they work on a referal basis from ss


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Hi everyone, 

I have collected Chase after a lonnggg drive she is home, had a quick walk to a field and a kick about with her ball, and now almost ready for bed. 

Would update further, but tired from the drive!


----------



## DoggieBag

WhippetyAmey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have collected Chase after a lonnggg drive she is home, had a quick walk to a field and a kick about with her ball, and now almost ready for bed.
> 
> Would update further, but tired from the drive!


That's good news. Are plans in place for the pick up/drop off in 3 weeks?


----------



## abbieandchi

Glad she's with you now, I can never get over how supportive everyone is on this forum!


----------



## fire-siamesekitty

Glad somebody stepped in to save the day.Reading this thread has made my week :thumbsup: There is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## ClairMa

On a break from work so I thought I would pop my head in and update

Ok, I have read through the messages. I have TRIED beyond belief with different people, calling so many different numbers. As I am not in a refuge, They cannot help me. I have been involved with the Police and SS regarding the DV and now its all sorted and settled ( not in my head ) no one is willing from an agency to help.

I appreciate everything that Amy has done for me and also the support from everyone else these last few days.

One thing I will say is this. Pplease don't judge until you have walked in the shoes I have. I have lost my Daughter through all this because of what he did to me, but thats another story.

My eldest son is going to be down within 2 weeks so that will be kewl to see her. yesterday was a rushed day, from trying to be the loving housewife, mum, cook, cleaner, skivvy to trying to sort my dog out and having no hot water too..

I do apologise in advance if I have offended or annoyed anyone, but I am tired, tired of my life, what I have been through and the last few days.

Thank you Amy and thank you for the picture you sent me, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.

Anyway, back to work calls and I will be back later to catch up


----------



## Cleo38

ClairMa said:


> On a break from work so I thought I would pop my head in and update
> 
> Ok, I have read through the messages. I have TRIED beyond belief with different people, calling so many different numbers. As I am not in a refuge, They cannot help me. I have been involved with the Police and SS regarding the DV and now its all sorted and settled ( not in my head ) no one is willing from an agency to help.
> 
> I appreciate everything that Amy has done for me and also the support from everyone else these last few days.
> 
> One thing I will say is this. Pplease don't judge until you have walked in the shoes I have. I have lost my Daughter through all this because of what he did to me, but thats another story.
> 
> My eldest son is going to be down within 2 weeks so that will be kewl to see her. yesterday was a rushed day, from trying to be the loving housewife, mum, cook, cleaner, skivvy to trying to sort my dog out and having no hot water too..
> 
> I do apologise in advance if I have offended or annoyed anyone, but I am tired, tired of my life, what I have been through and the last few days.
> 
> Thank you Amy and thank you for the picture you sent me, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.
> 
> Anyway, back to work calls and I will be back later to catch up


I hope now Chase is sorted this will be one less thing for you to worry about - you sound as if you have enough of those at the moment 

If you do need to ask any other questions regarding your situation, legalities, counselling, etc then feel free to post (if you want to of course!) as alot of other members have been through similar situations so may be able to offer you advice or even just a shoulder to cry on.

Hope things now start to get better for you


----------



## DogLove3

Glad things look as though they are getting sorted.
Hope things work out well in the future.


----------



## kateh8888

It is so nice to read so many people willing to help in this situation. Makes you happier to be human when you see people doing good, rather than all the bad in the world.

Well done to all involved.


----------



## Guest

ClairMa said:


> On a break from work so I thought I would pop my head in and update
> 
> Ok, I have read through the messages. I have TRIED beyond belief with different people, calling so many different numbers. As I am not in a refuge, They cannot help me. I have been involved with the Police and SS regarding the DV and now its all sorted and settled ( not in my head ) no one is willing from an agency to help.
> 
> I appreciate everything that Amy has done for me and also the support from everyone else these last few days.
> 
> One thing I will say is this. Pplease don't judge until you have walked in the shoes I have. I have lost my Daughter through all this because of what he did to me, but thats another story.
> 
> My eldest son is going to be down within 2 weeks so that will be kewl to see her. yesterday was a rushed day, from trying to be the loving housewife, mum, cook, cleaner, skivvy to trying to sort my dog out and having no hot water too..
> 
> I do apologise in advance if I have offended or annoyed anyone, but I am tired, tired of my life, what I have been through and the last few days.
> 
> Thank you Amy and thank you for the picture you sent me, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.
> 
> Anyway, back to work calls and I will be back later to catch up


you dont have to be in a refuge to have got help with your dog , you just have to be in a situation where you had to flee for your own safety. it wasnt you supposed to be ringing these agencies , if you`d have asked social services they`d have called them for you , thats whats called a `referal` if you read the link i posted it states all agencies work on referals and its right they wouldnt have been able to sort something out for the weekend unless you were involved with the social services emergency out of hours team. i`m sorry , but i will say it here , call me a cynical old hag , you`ve handed your dog over to someone thats been here less than a month , and had her own pup less than a month , it`s hardly an ideal situation , what guarantees have you got that you`ll get her back at the end of three weeks or what guarantees has this member got that your not going to vanish off the face of the earth after three weeks ? i`ve seen things like this happen and you can`t deny this hasnt been a rushed decision. if i needed someone to take my animals for a short time , i`d have a contract in place stating everything to cover myself and the other party , i`d also want references from the other party , have you asked for these ? if not , i`d be asking now for your own peace of mind.


----------



## delca1

I am glad that Chase is ok, it must be so hard to give your dog to a stranger (no insults intended whippetyAmy!), good luck for the future, hopefully life will start getting better for you soon. 
It really is great to know how many caring people there are on PF :thumbup1:


----------



## lola belle

Very sensible post Diablo!!!


----------



## DoggieBag

Meant to ask when this thread was more or less started, but who had the dog in Wiltshire and how come they could not have Chase for 3 weeks longer? 

You fled a relationship in Manchester and left the dog there, so guessing someone took on its care in Wiltshire when your son could not keep Chase at first.

Like I say I meant to ask earlier, so this has no connection with the points brought up by diablo.

However I now think a contract should of been drawn up. How does Amey know you will collect in 2-3 weeks? And how do you know that Amey will not just vanish off the face of the earth with your dog? (No offence meant to either of you, but you hear of such things all the time). I would hate to find out one of you has let the other down in 3 weeks. Fingers crossed it will not happen in this instance.

Do you have an arrangement for who will cover any vet fees needed in the next 3 weeks? Likewise with any other financial costs that arise? Is Amey responsible as the person fostering? Or is Clairma as the owner?

I repeat I do not say this to cause offence to either party, but diablo has highlighted a valid point. 

I say again, I am sure this arrangement will go smoothly and you will both carry out your side of the fostering. 

But maybe someone else who finds themselves in the same shoes as ClairMa or WhippetyAmey will step back and think of setting up a form of protection for their own peace of mind before handing over/taking on a dog for a few weeks.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum

I've just read all of this thread - I have not been on really over the weekend so missed lots.

Firstly it is really lovely to see so many people willing to help out a stranger - it restores your faith in human kind

Secondly - In theory I agree with some of the later postings about contracts etc, but really, what help is it to add all this now? If such things had been suggested earlier that would have been great, but all these posts will do now is upset the OP further when she has clearly posted how down she is feeling. She will now have to come back on here and read all of this! What a shame - and it's of no help what so ever as the exchange has happened!:yikes:

Thirdly - If you feel such things need to be pointed out for people in similar situations in the future why not start a new thread away from the OP, rather than kicking a person when they are down!

OP - you have clearly been through a lot. I hope you get things sorted and find yourself in a happier place soon.


----------



## Guest

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I've just read all of this thread - I have not been on really over the weekend so missed lots.
> 
> Firstly it is really lovely to see so many people willing to help out a stranger - it restores your faith in human kind
> 
> Secondly - In theory I agree with some of the later postings about contracts etc, but really, what help is it to add all this now? *If such things had been suggested earlier that would have been great*, but all these posts will do now is upset the OP further when she has clearly posted how down she is feeling. She will now have to come back on here and read all of this! What a shame - and it's of no help what so ever as the exchange has happened!:yikes:
> 
> Thirdly - If you feel such things need to be pointed out for people in similar situations in the future why not start a new thread away from the OP, rather than kicking a person when they are down!
> 
> OP - you have clearly been through a lot. I hope you get things sorted and find yourself in a happier place soon.


firstly by the time i noticed this thread was too late , all the arrangements were in place , secondly , why shouldnt folks be asking questions??? some of us don`t really care much for people , but the animals involved , whats wrong with that ? if you`d been here as long as i have , you see lots taking place that hasnt been right , dogs being rescued , then bred from , or picked up for free then sold on and when you see that going on and have bared witness to it , it honestly makes you wonder , all i am saying is , why the rush ? why havent proper provisions been made for this dog ?? and where exactly are all the guarantees for each party involved ??? why is asking for references such a bad thing ??? even at this late stage????


----------



## DoggieBag

I posted as to highlight anyone looking for the same sort of assistance in the future.

If you google "Temporary Foster home needed" (which is a typical phrase someone may search for in the same boat), this thread is right up there in the results.

So chances are someone in the same boat could end up on this thread. They could then be led to believe that trusting a stranger without having a back up legally is a good thing. That is why I added my comments to this very thread.

As I said there, I am sure WA and CM are both trustworthy people, that does not mean everyone online is.

So yes it may be too late in this particular case, but that does not mean others can not learn from it. 

That is why most of the sticky threads are years old. People can learn alot from even old topics etc, chances are there will always be someone behind you experiencing something you have gone through.

I will say it again, this is nothing personal against any party involved here. Just look at my posts and my thread directing people here, you will see I did my best to assist. I got caught up in the ecitement of helping a person in need if you like.

Until diablo brought it up I had not taken a step back and looked at the bigger picture.


----------



## Guest

plus something else i been thinking about , if something like this goes wrong 

1 ] someone dont get their dog back as agreed
2 ] someone disappears without collecting their dog

what are the legal complications for this forum when theres been so many witnesses to it all ?
i`m all for animals being helped , but under the right circumstances , not where things have been rushed through and folks have been put on the spot for a decision.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum

diablo said:


> firstly by the time i noticed this thread was too late , all the arrangements were in place , secondly , why shouldnt folks be asking questions??? some of us don`t really care much for people , but the animals involved , whats wrong with that ? if you`d been here as long as i have , you see lots taking place that hasnt been right , dogs being rescued , then bred from , or picked up for free then sold on and when you see that going on and have bared witness to it , it honestly makes you wonder , all i am saying is , why the rush ? why havent proper provisions been made for this dog ?? and where exactly are all the guarantees for each party involved ??? why is asking for references such a bad thing ??? even at this late stage????


I understand your point of view - I really do. Like I said in my post I do agree with what you say.....I just think that the OP sounds like she is in a fragile state at the moment and I couldn't see how the advice offered could help her now. It's too late.
I know you have been here longer than me and have no doubt seen more horrible instances with animals than I would care to imagine. I respect that, which is why I contunue to ask advice from members such as yourself with more experience to help me in making my pets lives as good as possible. I do always listen to advice and act on when I feel it is right for me.
However, I am a "people person" as well as animal lover and I have seen probably as many horrific instances involving humans hurting and upsetting other humans as you have seen with animals.
I worry that the OP having just come out of an abusive realtionship may take critisism badly and personaly and it would only make her feel worse in what is already a tough time for her.



DoggieBag said:


> I posted as to highlight anyone looking for the same sort of assistance in the future.
> *
> If you google "Temporary Foster home needed" (which is a typical phrase someone may search for in the same boat), this thread is right up there in the results.*
> .


And so to, would a fresh thread that were started on this subject. A more general one may also make better reading for a sticky.

I am sorry if my opinions have caused offence, but I stand by what I say and feel.(which I'm sure is the same for you guys) I guess that is the great thing about an open forum though - we have all points of view to listen to and consider.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum

diablo said:


> plus something else i been thinking about , if something like this goes wrong
> 
> 1 ] someone dont get their dog back as agreed
> 2 ] someone disappears without collecting their dog
> 
> what are the legal complications for this forum when theres been so many witnesses to it all ?
> i`m all for animals being helped , but under the right circumstances , not where things have been rushed through and folks have been put on the spot for a decision.


a fair and valid point too


----------



## Guest

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I understand your point of view - I really do. Like I said in my post I do agree with what you say.....I just think that the OP sounds like she is in a fragile state at the moment and I couldn't see how the advice offered could help her now. It's too late.
> I know you have been here longer than me and have no doubt seen more horrible instances with animals than I would care to imagine. I respect that, which is why I contunue to ask advice from members such as yourself with more experience to help me in making my pets lives as good as possible. I do always listen to advice and act on when I feel it is right for me.
> However, I am a "people person" as well as animal lover and I have seen probably as many horrific instances involving humans hurting and upsetting other humans as you have seen with animals.
> I worry that the OP having just come out of an abusive realtionship may take critisism badly and personaly and it would only make her feel worse in what is already a tough time for her.
> 
> And so to, would a fresh thread that were started on this subject. A more general one may also make better reading for a sticky.
> 
> I am sorry if my opinions have caused offence, but I stand by what I say and feel.(which I'm sure is the same for you guys) I guess that is the great thing about an open forum though - we have all points of view to listen to and consider.


i understand what your saying , i do. a while back i helped someone arrange for their dog to go through the dog trusts freedom project on another forum again same circumstances a DV case , you just have to know how to work the system its not as simple as just calling them up to refer yourself , it don`t work like that , this person wasnt in a refuge either they`d just fled a terrible situation , this person had to pay a small fee of £5 per week i think it were to have their dog go through this scheme , but with that they had all sorts of guarantees and at the end of it all when they find themselves in a better position , they are guaranteed their dog back and there are contracts in place should anything go wrong and guaranteed vets treatment should their dog fall sick , all paid for through this scheme. i just think the OP was placed under an immense amount of pressure for a decision the same day her original post went up , it werent as if the dog werent safe where she was , she werent allowed breathing space without being allowed to think things through properly or take into consideration it could all quite possibly go wrong without proper back up.
now i`m not saying at all it will go wrong , or amey isn`t a trustworthy person , or the OP is going to do a runner , all i`m saying is , i`d have liked to see some guarantees in place and some proper checks made before the dog was handed over , which isn`t a bad thing it should be all about protecting peoples interests and of course the dogs


----------



## DoggieBag

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I understand your point of view - I really do. Like I said in my post I do agree with what you say.....I just think that the OP sounds like she is in a fragile state at the moment and I couldn't see how the advice offered could help her now. It's too late.
> I know you have been here longer than me and have no doubt seen more horrible instances with animals than I would care to imagine. I respect that, which is why I contunue to ask advice from members such as yourself with more experience to help me in making my pets lives as good as possible. I do always listen to advice and act on when I feel it is right for me.
> However, I am a "people person" as well as animal lover and I have seen probably as many horrific instances involving humans hurting and upsetting other humans as you have seen with animals.
> I worry that the OP having just come out of an abusive realtionship may take critisism badly and personaly and it would only make her feel worse in what is already a tough time for her.
> 
> And so to, would a fresh thread that were started on this subject. A more general one may also make better reading for a sticky.
> 
> I am sorry if my opinions have caused offence, but I stand by what I say and feel.(which I'm sure is the same for you guys) I guess that is the great thing about an open forum though - we have all points of view to listen to and consider.


I agree, and maybe a dedicated thread is needed. However before one can be done there are lots of legal things to consider before a dedicated advice thread is made:

*
Ensuring Pet Forums/Mark has no fall back on him legally should things go wrong after 1 PF member using another to foster.
Each party is aware of their part in the arrangement and any results from not complying.
Maybe a sort of network of members who will give a reference for another member "I know member PF1234 personally and can vouch he/she has experience in ______ and can be trusted.........".
*If things like a advice thread on using a PF member to foster your pet is made, then it has to be factually and legally correct. It can not be rushed. All it would take is for PF/Mark to be dragged into the arguement (which could be in a magistrates court, and that could then lead to any PF member who has made any suggestion on the subject to also be pulled into the case. I.e "PF member Doggiebag reccommended Bella Beagle Mum as a suitable foster for ABC123's Beagle as she owns one...."

I shall personally not be making anymore comment on the subject of the pitfalls of fostering without legal back up. I have said all that I needed to say.

I of course will still make posts here on the subject of this particular fostering (excluding anything that fits the above description). 

Now who is going to post/look in a dedicated fostering thread?????? :biggrin:


----------



## shop4yourpets

If you still need a foster home just let me know but i live in midlands area. x


----------



## DoggieBag

shop4yourpets said:


> If you still need a foster home just let me know but i live in midlands area. x


It now has a foster home.


----------



## westie~ma

Just getting here and reading this thread.

I'm thankful that a temporary home has been found for Chase. Every now and then I'm staggered by our members generosity, its incredibly heartwarming.

Diablo and Doggiebag's comments are very valid regarding this matter, I shall close this thread so that the mods and Mark are made aware of it.


----------

